# Who has their scroll saw on a mobile base?



## hairy

I'm looking for ideas. Right now it's on a HF cart, I lift it off to use it. I will probably put in a foot switch.
Let me know what works for you. Thanks!!


----------



## Gene01

Mine didn't come with a stand so, I built a cabinet on wheels and mounted the scroll saw and a small band saw on it. The drawers are handy for blades and other stuff.


----------



## ScottStewart

I built one based on the woodgears bearing type stand, the first one I built I had the hardware for. When I went to build a second one, I could buy a mobile base on sale at rockler for what I could build one for.


----------



## DrDirt

no moile base - it is on the Dewalt Stand… but my shop is small and it is light enough, I can just pick it up and move it if needed.

If I were doing mobile - the casters would lock, so I could still sit on a shop stool and not have the machine move away from me when I lean forward.


----------



## distrbd

A scrollsaw(imho) is one power tool that benefits more from being on a solid ground than a mobile base,I know some owners of the cheaper/badly vibrating models even go as far as anchoring their saw to the ground or putting sandbags on the legs to stop the saw from jumping or moving .
Having said that I am planing on putting my scroll saw on a custom built mobile base with four lockable casters so I can still move it around the shop but when in use with all 4 wheels are locked ,it should stay put(in theory.


----------



## kdc68

My opinion may not be relevant as I am just a beginner at scrolling. I have owned this since December and have only dabbled with it so far. But to answer your question, yes mine is on a Harbor Freight mobile base. 
Once I raise the front wheels, it doesn't move. There was no noticeable vibration before the mobile base and none after. I didn't always have it on the mobile base and have practiced using it both ways. So to me it is no different than when it was just on the concrete floor, other than I can easily move it around my basement workshop. 
A little detail on mine. I drilled holes in the four corners of the mobile base. I glued and screwed 2 pieces of 3/4" plywood together and that is fastened in the two rear corners of the mobile base with hex bolts. The front two legs of the Dewalt stand and plywood both are fastened to the front two corners of the mobile base with hex bolts. The rear leg of the Dewalt stand is lagged into the plywood. 
A copied and pasted a link for the mobile base from Harbor Freight and a photo of my set up is below that

http://www.harborfreight.com/300-lb-capacity-mobile-base-95288.html


----------



## Pie

I have the same set-up as kdc69 minus the mobile cart. I even have the same illumination/magnifier.

I've had mine for 2-3 years now. mine is not mobile but I have room where it doesn't have to be mobile. I agree with distrbd about the vibration. But I have learned that holding the workpiece close to the blade is very important because to lessen the vibrations. I'm not sure about the HF scroll saw but the DEWALT doesn't vibrate much.

Mobile cart is a good idea, locking casters a must and also a dust mask.

I did not put in a foot switch. I really don't see a need unless your switch is in an awkward spot. Just my opinion.


----------



## hairy

Thanks!! Pics help a lot. That HF base looks like it might be a winner.

Did it raise the table height much? On the floor, mine is at a good height when sitting on my swivel chair. I could always take it up to comfortable standing height, but I don't want to be in in between .


----------



## kdc68

*hairy*...I measured mine without the mobile base. It is 39-1/2" to the table top. With the mobile base it is 42" from the concrete floor to the table top. So with my set up the mobile base raised it 2-1/2". Now I have 2 layers of 3/4"plywood, if you were to use a similar set up with just one layer it would raise it 1-3/4". 
IMO those Harbor Freight mobile bases are a great bang for the buck. 
They get rave reviews here on LJ's. 
Get a 20% coupon and that sweetens the deal to about $32.00


----------



## cabmaker

The stand on mine (RBI hawk) has factory holes at the bottom of each leg. I put two inch locking casters on each leg.

Rolls very easy and stays put normally with one Locked, two if your working aggressively .

JB


----------



## hairy

Thanks for measuring, Ill measure mine before buying anything.


----------



## Kentuk55

I've not used my scroll saw but a couple of times. In the future I'd like to put it on a mobil stand that is one of those flip ones, one side has a scroll saw, flip it, and the other has another smaller tool of some sort. Locking wheels of course is a must. Sorry, I don't have any other answers


----------



## kepy

If vibration is a problem, you can always add weight to the base. I have used an 80 lb bag of sand. I would also elevate the back at least 2" as that makes it easier to saw while sitting. You don't have to lean over to see the lines.


----------



## Redoak49

I have a Hegner scroll saw like yours and have it on a mobile base. I went with a triangular base and three caster which were double locking. I wanted only 3 casters because it will always be stable on an uneven floor. The casters are double locking and I have a 40# bag of salt on the bottom to reduce the vibration. If the stand vibrates, it will make it difficult to do precision cuts.


----------



## DanYo

Mine is mounted on an old homemade small narrow welded steel stand I bought at a garage sale about 10 years ago. Hard to tell but probably 1950's. It has old casters.


----------



## jimr1cos

I made this mobile workstand a while back and now have my SS mounted on it. My SS is an entry level Craftsman but there is no vibration problem as the stand is very sturdy and can easily be moved be tilting slightly onto the 2 wheels. I recently added a plywood back and shelf for storage and added rigidity.


----------



## hairy

If you're keeping score at home, the winner is: Grizzly's Shop Fox.

At first I tried just 3 casters form Woodcraft. It almost tipped over. It did bend 1 of the tabs welded to the saw frame. I bolted on a triangular piece of 3/4 plywood. It didn't help. With or without the plywood, any way I turned the base put 1 of the wheels directly under the saw, decreasing the wheelbase.

I already had the Shop Fox base. I bought it years ago to put under my drill press. I didn't much care for it under the drill press, but it is ok for this. I didn't measure, but it raised the saw up about 1 and 1/2 inch. Plywood is bolted to the base and the saw is bolted to the plywood. It is fairly stable, and I can go back to being a happy guy now.


----------



## kdc68

Looks like a winner *Hairy….*congrats to you for getting it all figured out, secured, and stable


----------



## Chainjack

I have everything in my garage on casters. Workbench, tool benches, table, couch… everything. I used these double-locking casters. http://www.amazon.com/Steelex-D2598-3-Inch-150-Pound-Swivel/dp/B0000DD1E3/ref=pd_bxgy_hi_img_b The double lock prevents it from turning and swiveling. They are stable enough for me and enable me to repurpose my garage from woodwork to oil changes in minutes. I can also take my benches outside for longer pieces/house work if need be.


----------



## helluvawreck

Hairy, my scroll saw is about the only small machine that I don't have on rollers. It's just something that I haven't gotten to yet. However, if I keep picking it up to move it out of the way I'm going to damage it. I plan on designing a special cabinet for it that will have enough storage room to store everything that I use with it.


----------



## tyvekboy

I just posted my solution to a mobile scroll saw here.

Here is my mobile stand:










More views in the posting.


----------



## tyvekboy

I just posted my solution to a mobile scroll saw here.

Here is my mobile stand:










The little platform under the drawers is a foot rest if I sit on a stool to scroll saw for a long period of time.

More views in the posting.

Sorry for the double posting … when I went to edit the first one, nothing showed up so I didnʻt know what was happening. Something is wrong with the system ….


----------



## HillbillyShooter

This is my solution: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/74215


----------



## PaulDoug

I built a cabinet for mine, with a sloped top. It has casters with locks under it. I love it. Someday I'd like to get a foot pedal and a magnifying light for it.


----------



## mokeanne

hillbilly that's a pretty impressive project.


----------

